# Blue Ridge Beef ground raw?



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

Years ago when we had german shepherds, we fed prey model raw, and our dogs were healthy and thrived. After my last shepherd passed a few years ago, we moved into a much much smaller place, and now have a toddler. Space is super tight at our new place, and Ill be honest, there is literally NOWHERE here to put a deep freezer. We live in a townhouse, and have 5 small dogs. I have one dog who gets very itchy even on premium grain free kibbles, all of my dogs eat poop if fed fromm, our two show dogs get very bad tear stains on ziwipeak and one of them gets severe diarrhea from all varieties of ziwipeak. One also has allergies which seem to be fish related. I need to stay away from a food high in peas, which most grain free foods are loaded with.

I would like to go back to raw, but realistically I dont have enough freezer room for 5 dogs food. We have an apartment sized fridge that I can barely fit my families food into now....

Anyway... There is someone local to me who sells Blue Ridge Beef ground raw. I could fit about a weeks worth in my home freezer, and would be able to pick up new food once a week. Its not premade patties with a bunch of veggies or vitamins mixed in. It comes in a tube like ground meat but is 2lbs. The formula Ingredients are listed below:
Ground Beef, Ground chicken, ground green tripe, ground beef heart, ground beef liver, ground chicken bone.
Its marketed as a complete ground mix that dogs who cant chew bone for whatever reason can have as their sole food. It runs $1.80 per pound, less than I pay for kibble. I do realize that for the maximum benefits and dental benefits of raw, that whole is better than ground, but thats just not possible for us right now due to freezer space, two gulpers, and a rescue senior with very few teeth who even has trouble with dry kibble. Ive looked at primal and natures variety, and honestly, I dont like that they add all the fruits and vegetables into their patties.


Whats your opinion on the Blue Ridge Beef mix I posted above? Its been a while since we fed full raw, I dont want to commit to something thats not balanced enough to feed them.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd be careful looking at raw specifically designed for dogs. I'd rather use human-grade raw because it's supposed to be FDA regulated for not using dead, diseased carcasus. I would check into this food in greater detail. ZP would have been the perfect food in your situation, especially paying $2.80 lb, but since some of your dogs can't eat it, I'm at a loss for other options other than buying discounted meat from the local grocery store on a weekly basis & preparing it yourself.


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

I actually made a typo, its $1.80 per pound, ($3.60 per 2lb tube) As far as the ingredients, here is the info they give:

THE BEST NATURAL RAW FOOD FOR PETS
100% PURE ● NO PRESERVATIVES ● NO ADDITIVES

Raw Ingredient Sources
USDA inspected human grade food facilities
All raw sourced locally in the southeast region USA
Our own refrigerated trucks provide assurance your products are still frozen solid when they reach their destination.

Blue Ridge Beef™ 100% pure natural meats and bones
Fresh and flash frozen preserving amino acids and live digestive enzymes essential for healthy pets.

No artificial ingredients.
No gluten, grain or imported materials
No preservatives or additives.
No by-products, meals, organ fillers, color or taste additives.
Protecting against bacteria, all of our facilities Utilize stainless steel equipment that is cleaned and sterilized between each product run and at the end of each day.


----------

